# New Z parts for sale



## cf4131059 (7 mo ago)

I have many NOS S30 parts. I have new sheet metal and electrical parts. I would like to start selling them. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cf4131059 said:


> I have many NOS S30 parts. I have new sheet metal and electrical parts. I would like to start selling them. Any suggestions on where to start?


Start a thread in the Member Classifieds" forum.
At a minimum, the following 4 items should be included in your thread:

*LOCATION* - (be specific!)
*PRICE* - (no _"give me an offer"_ threads)
*PICTURE(S)* - (no _"email/text me for pics"_ threads)
*DESCRIPTION* - (the more info, the better!)


----------

